
Salmon on Psychotropics - matt4077
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/05/pharmaceutical-pollution/586006/
======
ncmncm
Another part of the Sixth Extinction.

Part of approving new drugs to treat chronic illnesses needs to include
identifying a way to deactivate them in wastewater, or before they get to
wastewater. AND we need to come up with ways for the existing drugs.

Maybe people on these drugs need to be taught to collect their piss and not
flush it.

